

The Finale of the Ultimate Meta Mega Crossover - billswift
http://www.fanfiction.net/s/5389450/1/The_Finale_of_the_Ultimate_Meta_Mega_Crossover

======
billswift
HN readers liked Eliezer's Harry Potter fanfic
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1385932>); I thought you might also
appreciate this earlier one by him. I actually like it better than the Harry
Potter.

